# CO2 tank refills in Burnaby/Richmond



## wicky_w

Hello All,

I recently purchased a pressurized CO2 system from another member here and would like to know where is a good/fair place to go for refills. (Burnaby/Vancouver/Richmond)

I also searched online and found that it's been 7 years since manufacture date and found that the aluminum tanks require to be hydro tested every 5 years? (which means the tank is 2 years overdue)

Do I always have to get a tank recertified before the due date or just get it tested and they'll put a new expiry date on the tank?

Any information would be appreciated as I am 100% newbie to this.

Thank you very much.


----------



## randylahey

Just get it tested and, if it passes, you get a new expiry stamp.

This thread holds all the info you need. 
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25002


----------



## CRS Fan

Royal City Fire Extinguisher would be my place of preference. They can often hydro test the same day. Drop it off early, and pick it up in the afternoon. It's my go to place, now that DBC Marine has moved to Annacis Island.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I just went to Royal City today. I've never had them offer me same day test though. They always tell me they need 24 hours. It was about $23 for a 10 lb steel tank just for the fill.


----------



## wicky_w

Thank you so much for the info


----------



## knucklehead

How much does a hydro test usually cost?


----------



## randylahey

I dont remember the exact price but,it was no less than $30


----------



## Daryl

Acme Fire on Curragh near. Kingsway in Burnaby is good too. They filled my 5lb tank while I waited, it only took a few minutes. If i recall, it was between $20 - $25.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Daryl said:


> Acme Fire on Curragh near. Kingsway in Burnaby is good too. They filled my 5lb tank while I waited, it only took a few minutes. If i recall, it was between $20 - $25.


I didn't know they were there. Will have to check it out as that's right up my street.


----------



## knucklehead

randylahey said:


> I dont remember the exact price but,it was no less than $30


Thanks randylahey!


----------

